# Debussy plays Debussy, all known recordings... or not?



## Frocsog (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi,

I am very interested in the piano roll recordings Debussy had made. I purchased the album released by the Pierian Recording Society called "Claude Debussy - The Composer as pianist." Now, this came out in 2000 and it claims "All his known recordings".

But, today I was shocked to discover that on youtube there is an album uploaded that contains a few more tracks than my CD. It's called "Claude Debussy Plays His Finest Works". It seems it's an actual album that came out in 1996 on "Favourite Classics". I was desperate to find any info to buy it or something but all I got is the rear cover image and some links and streaming services.

The rear cover

How could this CD that came out in 1996 have more recordings than the supposedly complete set from 2000? It includes the two Arabesques and two Images! REFLETS DANS L'EAU!! I must have it! The playing is quite plausible to be Debussy, because it's nothing like a "proper" way Debussy is played today, similarly to his other recorded pieces. This is very mysterious for me, anyone know anything about this album? Is it real? Where can I get it?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting. I can't answer it immediately though. Sometimes record companies are known to have released ill-labelled or false material, of course.

Here are the details of the 2000 release:
https://www.amazon.com/Claude-Debussy-Composer-Pianist-Collection/dp/B00005IC03
http://www.stevepur.com/music/debussy_plays.html

here is a track list of the 1996 release
https://www.amazon.com/Claude-Debussy-Plays-Finest-Works/dp/B00BRZRBWC


----------

